# Yorkshire



## chaoticreign (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone from Yorkshire going to this?

Cheers
Ant


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

i'm from elland, i'll be there


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still not sure if ill make it, to much product temptation.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe


----------

